# Corn Snake Shedding??



## Beth:) (Jul 8, 2010)

OK sorry to anyone on this board, I understand this is probably a pretty basic and annoying question, but I got my first corn snake two weeks ago, it has fed twice, is doing really well and is now (I think) going into shed; first it went pale, the next day was pale and had blue eyes, stayed like that for two days and is now back to normal.
So my question is, what should I be expecting on a daily basis, how long will it take to shed, and is spraying under the favourite hide twice a day OK?
Also, before I got it it had escaped for three weeks in the previous owners house, and was found by the cats..
its fine, has a small cut on its neck but also has small scales coming off in places (nothing serious) will it still shed OK? and if not, is there anything I can do to help?
Thanks very much in advance, sorry for being a pain..
Beth


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Just keep doing what your doing, my corn always goes pale with blue eyes then goes back to normal...usually lasts 2 days with mine but i would imagine it varies between individual snakes. I usually just mist the entire tank instead of under the hide and that works fine for me, what do you mean by has scales coming off in places?


----------



## Beth:) (Jul 8, 2010)

*corn snake shedding*

OK great, do you know how long it will be until it fully sheds?
The scales are very small, like dandruff and occasionally come off, I think about 5 max.. but some others stick up on the body. Is it a problem do you think?


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well i've never actually heard of that before, any chance of a picture? It could mean your snake won't shed in once piece if it has scales coming off...But i think your probably looking at it taking an hour or so, mines a foot and a half long and i've never actually caught her shedding, she's always already been finished by the time i find her. 

Just a bit of advice aswell, i've found that mine never sheds the bottom of her tail properly, there's always that bit at the bottom left over, if it happens use some damn kitchen towel and just wrap the kitchen roll around the end of the tail and gently pull it downwards if you get what i mean lol.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hey,
a pic would be great as people can advise a bit better,

do you know how old it is(just roughtly)??
but some snakes just do this(go pale) for various reasons getting ready to shed, too cold so its probably nothing to worry about.

have you got a shed pot with moss or anything similar to help her with the shedding process??


----------



## Beth:) (Jul 8, 2010)

*corn snake shedding*

Picture could be tricky because the scales are SO small, but I will have a go tomorrow..
still no sign of shedding? it is around three foot long and a year old, although quite skinny.. and I don't have a pot with moist moss in, is it worth buying one?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
You don't need anything fancy for a moss hide. Just a plastic tub big enough for the snake to curl up in. Make a hole for it to get in and put some moist moss in it:2thumb:


----------



## PowerPie5000 (Apr 13, 2010)

Our corn has never gone pale before shedding and never gets blue eyes. He goes dark and his eyes cloud over before shedding... He will then rub himself against all the stuff in his viv until he's completely shed 8)


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Hi
> You don't need anything fancy for a moss hide. Just a plastic tub big enough for the snake to curl up in. Make a hole for it to get in and put some moist moss in it:2thumb:


something like an ice ream tub a tupperware tub will do fine.....
or just put a damp pillow case in the viv

whats the temps like???


----------



## Beth:) (Jul 8, 2010)

*corn shedding*

OK 6 days on and still no shedding..
I am going to get some moss and a pot, I am spraying twice a day around the tank and the temperatures are 28 degrees on the warm side and 20 degrees on the cool side (80 and 70 Fahrenheit)
Just tried to take a picture of one of the scales, near impossible but in one you can almost see one on the head, so I will try and upload that..


----------



## Beth:) (Jul 8, 2010)

*corn shedding*

OK finally got a picture, the scale on the head is the small scales that sometimes drop off, I assume because it had been caught by a cat.


----------



## Sean A (Aug 23, 2009)

Personally i do not spray the tank of my corns ever. You can mist the tank when he/she is shedding just to aid but personally i would use damp moss in a shed box although i do not provide this for mine either. Both my corns just use the wood that is in their to rub along and also they burrow in the aspen which also helps shedding. i wouldnt mst the tank when your snake is not due to shed as to humid conditions may cause scale rot or a respiratory infection!


----------



## Beth:) (Jul 8, 2010)

*Corn shedding*

OK finally shedded some time last night!!
pretty soon after I put it in its water bowl, so I think humidity may have been the problem.. thanks for everyones advice!


----------



## oli j (Jul 11, 2010)

hey my cousin has a corn snake by wat ive heard of peopple who have corn snakes i no a bit just do wat yur doin with the moss pot im not sure but my cousin did not hold for too long and tried to make the snake as happy as poss then it sheded dont now if that is the reason but it shud help and those bad scales check it every day if it does get better last resort vet but it shud be fine


----------

